# Steam-Spiele überschreiben lassen



## Apu Nahasapeemapetilon (3. März 2011)

*Steam-Spiele überschreiben lassen*

Hi,

hab n kleines aber feines Problem. Ich will meine Spiele, die über den Steam Account meines Bruders laufen auf meinen überschreiben lassen. Hab im Internet gelesen das Steam gar keine E-Mail Adresse aktiv betreibt. 

Wollt fragen ob es überhaupt geht oder was ihre machen würdet

mfg

Apu


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. März 2011)

*AW: Steam-Spiele überschreiben lassen*

keine chance
steam schiebt keine spiel auf andere account .Die anmelung geht per steamuser id und nicht über email.

wenn du die spiele haben willst bekommste nurden ganzen acccount,da wird dein bruder was dagegen haben.Und valve hatt was dagegen, rein technich ist das kein problem daber steam will nicht.Schöne neue DRM welt


----------

